# Sectional sofa help!!!!



## llamacide (Aug 5, 2017)

My wife and I recently moved and brought with us a modern "L" shaped sectional sofa that we love. It worked great in our previous home because the split section sat against a wall which gave the back of the sectional support. Unfortunately, the room layout in our new residence doesn't allow the split to sit against the wall so the new configuration has the back of the sofa sitting free in the center of the room with no support. When someone sits on the section thats free, the back flexes slightly and I assume will ultimately weaken the back support of the sofa. Aside from getting a new sofa, I am wondering what ideas anyone might have. We thought of a heavy, narrow accent table to place behind the sofa but would rather not. I considered attaching a large L shaped mending plate to the side but would rather not drill holes and cut into the fabric.


----------



## llamacide (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm having trouble posting the images of the sofa so here are a few links to images - sorry

https://ibb.co/f0bm1a

https://ibb.co/eVGVSF

https://ibb.co/kC6m1a

https://ibb.co/iSE61a


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is it possible for you to rearrange the couches so that they are supported by the wall under the window and the other wall? Personally, I don't like a TV backed up to the window, due to the the window light interfering with the screen light view.

I don't know if you wanted the room enclosed as it is by the couches.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Any sofa that flexes that much should probably be replaced. Its previous life up against a wall was just masking its structural weakness. An accent table might look nice but that's all it should be - not structural support.


----------

